# NYPD Officer Brian Moore dies after being shot by thug



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No marches, no protests, no al shapton, no nothing. Officer Brian Moore, 25 years old, shot by a thug dies today.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/05/n...police-officer-shot-in-the-head-has-died.html


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Point taken. And this wasn't some misguided rap star wanna be gangsta g thug turning his life around who just got caught in the wrong place and time. This was a hard working young man who pushed through obstacles to reach a dream of making a difference in his community.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No marches, no protests, no al shapton, no nothing. Officer Brian Moore, 25 years old, shot by a thug dies today.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/05/n...police-officer-shot-in-the-head-has-died.html


I suspect you'll see plenty of respect, led by the police themselves at his funeral. Note as well, that the suspect is already arrested and has been in court, unlike any of the cases flowing in the opposite direction where arrests have not occurred until either video emerges or a section of town burns.

It is very unfortunate that this young officer died, but the idea that there is a need for a "demonstration" is nonsense.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It's a sad world we live in when a cop gets killed in cold blood and gets a blurb in the news whereas a thug resisting arrest and gets shot and sparks a year long national uproar.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The blood of Brian Moore is squarely on BARACK OBAMA'S hands. Period.

I'm surprised that Obama hasn't gone on national TV and proclaimed, "Although it is a tragedy when anybody, including white people, dies from gunshot wounds, I'm sure this dead police officer provoked this downtrodden Afro-American brother to shoot him."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> It's a sad world we live in when a cop gets killed in cold blood and gets a blurb in the news whereas a thug resisting arrest and gets shot and sparks a year long national uproar.


This case is being very fully covered in the NY Daily News, which has also fully covered most of these cases. If you want to keep up to date on this case, I suggest you check their website. If you think other sources are not giving it proper attention, you may be correct, but that would have to be a source by source criticism. The NY Daily News is a very large newspaper and the website makes it available anywhere.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> I suspect you'll see plenty of respect, led by the police themselves at his funeral. Note as well, that the suspect is already arrested and has been in court, unlike any of the cases flowing in the opposite direction where arrests have not occurred until either video emerges or a section of town burns.
> 
> It is very unfortunate that this young officer died, but the idea that there is a need for a "demonstration" is nonsense.


Again, (and I am sure again and again), the majority of the police -v- citizen incidents that have sparked nationwide anger and mindless destruction of personal property has been a case of police -v- Aunt Bea. On the contrary, it has always been a case involving a thug, a known thug with an extensive record.

Do you remember the case of the homeless New Mexico man who was killed by the cops? Why did that not spark nationwide protests? Where were all the usual organizer faces? Why was his life less valuable than the street thugs? After all, all he was doing was camping out in the desert.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

So you expect the same people who are on one side of a conflict to show up on the other side of the conflict? I think that is a bit unrealistic.

My point is that this officer's life is not only just as valuable, but he is getting prompt justice, plenty of media coverage, and will ultimately get just as many people appearing in public on his behalf at his funeral, which is an entirely fitting time.

Will Sharpton show up? Who cares? If you are someone who thinks Sharpton shows up where injustice occurs (I'm not one of those.) then what injustice is involved here? The officer was shot and the perpetrator seems to have been arrested before the man even died. I'd say that's pretty swift justice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> So you expect the same people who are on one side of a conflict to show up on the other side of the conflict? I think that is a bit unrealistic.
> 
> My point is that this officer's life is not only just as valuable, but he is getting prompt justice, plenty of media coverage, and will ultimately get just as many people appearing in public on his behalf at his funeral, which is an entirely fitting time.
> 
> Will Sharpton show up? Who cares? If you are someone who thinks Sharpton shows up where injustice occurs (I'm not one of those.) then what injustice is involved here? The officer was shot and the perpetrator seems to have been arrested before the man even died. I'd say that's pretty swift justice.


As usual, you refuse to do anything more than superficially admit a large portion of the problem lies at the feet of degenerate communities, see all of the problems from one angle, take note that the perpetrator was arrested quickly as if LE and civilians are equal in ability and equate arrest with swift justice.

While you are taking note, note that the administration was represented at the thugs' funerals, and also take note that at no police funeral have the police or any member of the Aunt Bea and Opie Taylor segment of the population rioted, burned or looted due to the murder of a police officer.

It seems to me that anyone can see there is a problem that runs deeper than the mean ol' cops, yet that is not your concern. Then again, most death metal bands don't play gospel music on the weekends.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

And don't hold your breath waiting for an official white house presence at his viewing or funeral.

No mileage to be gained with the gansta's or bro's or *********, . . . so there will be no presence.

I'd use the word hypocrite, . . . but I know a couple of them, . . . and it would desecrate their honor.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have to have a national discussion on using the term thug to describe some one who would commit a crime and then shoot the police officer who tries to stop them. It is clear to me that you are covertly trying to use the term thug as the new "N" word. You politically incorrect bastard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> We have to have a national discussion on using the term thug to describe some one who would commit a crime and then shoot the police officer who tries to stop them. It is clear to me that you are covertly trying to use the term thug as the new "N" word. You politically incorrect bastard.


(Slippy beams with pride as he starts his acceptance speech!)

I want to thank all of you who supported me...:encouragement:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

alterego said:


> We have to have a national discussion on using the term thug to describe some one who would commit a crime and then shoot the police officer who tries to stop them. It is clear to me that you are covertly trying to use the term thug as the new "N" word. You politically incorrect bastard.


The conversation already occurred. You could have caught a piece of it on the news over the weekend.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> The conversation already occurred. You could have caught a piece of it on the news over the weekend.


No the conversation has not occurred.

One side has kowtowed to these POS's and the POS at 1600 and his sluggette at DOJ now want all Americans to not call them Thug's or have us branded as racist.

That's one reason lady justice has a blind fold. Justice doesn't care what color you are or your sex orany of that horse crap.

But everyone has an agenda and to hell with the law or due process.

And I'm sick and tired of some schluck from DC pandering to the dead POS POS family members at the funeral. While over 100 officers died in the line of duty last year and not a GD one had a rep from 1600 PA at their funeral.

And Driveel there's more to the USofA than that small piece if NJ/NY that you visit.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

alterego said:


> We have to have a national discussion on using the term thug to describe some one who would commit a crime and then shoot the police officer who tries to stop them. It is clear to me that you are covertly trying to use the term thug as the new "N" word. You politically incorrect bastard.


I'll help start the discussion:

There is a thug in the white house, commonly called the president. Yes, he is a thug.

He is married to a thugette, . . . and even though the term may infer she is a petite little thing, . . . don't ever believe it.

There, . . . conversation started, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

